# Jord's Dnp log



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok so decided to start a new log due to me possibly having bunk dnp when i started last week and changing a lot of things.

So i am currently on day 3 of my new dnp but have my diet in check from today so will call today day 1.

My diet will be 1800 cals split 50%/40%/10% protein/fat/carbs so thats 225g protein, 80g fat and 45g carbs.

My carbs will come from oranges and pineaple.

My weight today is 105.5kg and i will weigh myself once a week.

I will be taking 250mg dnp per day with 25mcg t3 in the mornings until the end of the week and then from monday i will be taking 500mg a day split into 250mg in the morning and 250mg at night, once i do this i will be upping my t3 to 50mcg.

I will be doing approx 45mins fasted cardio every morning.

I will be doing weights on mon, wed and fri evenings.

My supplimets will be

Omega 3, Acai with green tea extract, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Alpha men multivitamins, Lipoic acid, Taurine, Magnesium with zinc, Calcium, Electrolites, T3.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Judging by the cals I take it ur natty & obese? What's ur current bf & get some pics up.

What's ur training split & what are ur current lifts?

Any reason why ur splitting ur DNP dose?

25mcg t3 isn't enough IMO


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Judging by the cals I take it ur natty & obese? What's ur current bf & get some pics up.
> 
> What's ur training split & what are ur current lifts?
> 
> ...


Yes mate i will be doing an anavar and prop cycle after the dnp.

I am 26yo 5"11" 105.5kg and i would say 20% bf, will get some pics up when i get to my pc.

I am upping my t3 to 50mcg on monday.

My split is

mon - chest, shoulders and tri's

wed - legs

fri - back, bi's and abs

Just seems that when people take over 250mg they seem to split it, would you recommend otherwise?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hate seeing these pics but hopefully it will be the last time i see myself like this haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How long u been training mate & what are ur lifts (I'm just trying to get a picture of yourself in my head)...if uv any decent muscle on u then u can wave ALOT of it goodbye with the combo of DNP/t3/natty. Best thing to do would have been starting the prob and var for this cut.....but I'm unsure wether u should even be touching steroids yet until u give us a bit of history 

DNP Is generally taken either all together before bed OR first thing in the morning.....really depends weather u want zero sleep or sweating all day lol. Personally I took mine about 5am so I could sleep that night.

I'm not being a cvnt mate...just trying to keep ya rite


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't see pics on my mob PMSL...sure someone will be in soon telling u how u look though, Hopefully It'll no be some nob end


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> How long u been training mate & what are ur lifts (I'm just trying to get a picture of yourself in my head)...if uv any decent muscle on u then u can wave ALOT of it goodbye with the combo of DNP/t3/natty. Best thing to do would have been starting the prob and var for this cut.....but I'm unsure wether u should even be touching steroids yet until u give us a bit of history
> 
> DNP Is generally taken either all together before bed OR first thing in the morning.....really depends weather u want zero sleep or sweating all day lol. Personally I took mine about 5am so I could sleep that night.
> 
> I'm not being a cvnt mate...just trying to keep ya rite


Have been training on and off for 2-3 years, but only been really dedicated for the last year

Not got any squat or deadlift stats as i havent really beed doing them, but here are a few lift stats

Flat db bench 8x35kg

flat bb bench. 6x90kg

db shoulder press 8x25kg

scullcrushers 12x25kg

rack pulls just below the knee 10x180kg

ez bar curl inner grip 8x40kg

seated db curl 8x15kg

leg press 6x320kg


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

I did a test 400 cycle a while back but did not have my diet in check and didnt really know what i was doing so did not make the gains i wanted, i have been doing lots and lots of research over the last few months and believe i am ready to do a cycle but wanted to get rid of some bf before starting.

I was under the impression that dnp was not catabic so i didnt think i would loose too much muscle.

i know t3 is catabolic but i am only wanting to take a small ammount to replace what the dnp surpresses.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ur story is VERY similar to mine mate, some decent lifts there too. Bulking up and getting strong is the easy bit.......keeping that while cutting bodyfat rite down is what separates us from the rest. Your cutting cycles are far more important than a bulking 1 IMO.

Stop what ur doing....get enough prop & var together for a decent cycle and start ur cut 'assisted'.

Your macros look good tbh but up the cals too 2200 and see how it goes.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

OP, I'd look into upping the T3 dose when you start to feel lethargic, rather than when you up the DNP dose, if you go ahead with it.



JANIKvonD said:


> Judging by the cals I take it ur natty & obese? What's ur current bf & get some pics up.


The reason he's on 1800 cals a day, is because in this study, 1800 calories was the limit for people involved.



> The patient was started on liothyronine, 50 mcg/day p.o., and dinitrophenol, 250 mg every other day, and was instructed to restrict his caloric intake to approximately 1800 calories per day


http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ur story is VERY similar to mine mate, some decent lifts there too. Bulking up and getting strong is the easy bit.......keeping that while cutting bodyfat rite down is what separates us from the rest. Your cutting cycles are far more important than a bulking 1 IMO.
> 
> Stop what ur doing....get enough prop & var together for a decent cycle and start ur cut 'assisted'.
> 
> Your macros look good tbh but up the cals too 2200 and see how it goes.


Thanks mate, well i have 60ml of rohm prop and 120x50mg rohm var, after the dnp cycle i was planning on doing

wk 1-12 test prop @ 500mg/wk shot eod

wk 1-8 anavar @ 100mg ed

wk 2-12 hcg @ 1000iu/wk shot twice a week

wk 1-12 arimidex @ .5 eod and adjust if necessary

What woud you recommend?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> OP, I'd look into upping the T3 dose when you start to feel lethargic, rather than when you up the DNP dose, if you go ahead with it.
> 
> The reason he's on 1800 cals a day, is because in this study, 1800 calories was the limit for people involved.
> 
> http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf


Ideally i want to stay at 25mcg as i know that is approx what you produce naturally but like you say, the lethargy may be too bad to stick at just 25mcg so may need to up it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Thanks mate, well i have 60ml of rohm prop and 120x50mg rohm var, after the dnp cycle i was planning on doing
> 
> wk 1-12 test prop @ 500mg/wk shot eod
> 
> ...


Cycle looks good mate! But run it during the cut.....get the bf RITE down. Recover. Then focus ur diet/cycles on lean gains.

You'll prob find ur strength goes up during this cut.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cycle looks good mate! But run it during the cut.....get the bf RITE down. Recover. Then focus ur diet/cycles on lean gains.
> 
> You'll prob find ur strength goes up during this cut.


I apprciate the input and what you are saying but i really dont think i will loose much muscle at all on a 4 week dnp cycle, and my prop and var cycle will prob be my only cycle for quite a while so i want to make the most of it if you know what i mean.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> I apprciate the input and what you are saying but i really dont think i will loose much muscle at all on a 4 week dnp cycle, and my prop and var cycle will prob be my only cycle for quite a while so i want to make the most of it if you know what i mean.


Fair enough bud. How low are u expecting to get your bf down too in 4 weeks?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fair enough bud. How low are u expecting to get your bf down too in 4 weeks?


Not really got a number in mind mate, just want to get it as low as possible


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ideally i would like 12% but i think that is unrealistic


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck mate. Ive been on DNP for a week now, upped it to 500mg today to see what its like.

A lack of carbs will leave you feeling lethargic, which means its harder to get in the gym and harder to lift at normal strength from what i've read. Im also on anavar so my strength is going up at the same time.

Got a log on the board check it out


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghostspike said:


> Good luck mate. Ive been on DNP for a week now, upped it to 500mg today to see what its like.
> 
> A lack of carbs will leave you feeling lethargic, which means its harder to get in the gym and harder to lift at normal strength from what i've read. Im also on anavar so my strength is going up at the same time.
> 
> Got a log on the board check it out


Will check out your log pal, good luck to you too


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 2.

250mg tab taken with t3.

Off for some fasted cardio.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sides arent too bad, the heat has crept on a bit now but its still bareable, i think the low carb diet is helping with that quite a bit, the only carbs i am getting is from 1 or 2 oranges and the off pineapple ring.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what lab u using mate?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what lab u using mate?


using dhacks mate


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 3.

250mg tab taken with breakfast.

Very sweaty sleep last night and getting fed up of the vicious circle of waking up for a pee, then gussling water cus im so thursty then waking up for another pee etc etc :cursing:

No cardio this morning as it's chest, shoulders and tri's tonight so want to have as much in the tank for that as possible.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Day 3.
> 
> 250mg tab taken with breakfast.
> 
> ...


all that at 250mg mate.....wait till u up to 500mg mate, totally different league. enjoy  pmsl


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> all that at 250mg mate.....wait till u up to 500mg mate, totally different league. enjoy  pmsl


I know mate haha, cant wait :whistling:

Think i may finish this week at 250 then up it to 500 next week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> all that at 250mg mate.....wait till u up to 500mg mate, totally different league. enjoy  pmsl


Agreed.

If you are going to up it to 500mg, I'd give it maybe 2/3 weeks so you're kinda used to it.

Can relate to p!ssing all the time. Does my head in when I have to go 5/6 times a night!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> I know mate haha, cant wait :whistling:
> 
> Think i may finish this week at 250 then up it to 500 next week


no joke mate......it WILL fuk u rite up, i could only manage a few days @600mg before having to drop it back down & recover & i was on for near 7weeks solid


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> no joke mate......it WILL fuk u rite up, i could only manage a few days @600mg before having to drop it back down & recover & i was on for near 7weeks solid


7 weeks! wow i bet that took it out of you, how much did you loose? did you low carb?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you are going to up it to 500mg, I'd give it maybe 2/3 weeks so you're kinda used to it.
> 
> Can relate to p!ssing all the time. Does my head in when I have to go 5/6 times a night!


I k ow mate its a nightmare, apart from waking up for a p!ss tho my sleep is absolutely fine, doesnt seem to be affected at all.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> 7 weeks! wow i bet that took it out of you, how much did you loose? did you low carb?


was a killer mate...not nice at all. well i had a week off inbetween and a couple w.e's when i was on the p!sh but went from 107kg to 95kg at my lightest in 6weeks....then upped the cals the last week to fill out a bit. didnt really lower carbs untill the last couple weeks but had the majority of them AM.

107kg



95kg (depleted)


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> was a killer mate...not nice at all. well i had a week off inbetween and a couple w.e's when i was on the p!sh but went from 107kg to 95kg at my lightest in 6weeks....then upped the cals the last week to fill out a bit. didnt really lower carbs untill the last couple weeks but had the majority of them AM.
> 
> 107kg
> 
> ...


Impressive mate, especially when you had a week off abd a couple weekends on the p*ss.

Im being silly strict on my diet atm, not sure how long i will keep it up tho, am constantly hungry.

Day 1 i had 1826 cals, 231g protein, 80g fat and 42g carbs

Day 2 i had 1779 cals, 224g protein, 80.5g fat and 40g carbs

on track for 1800 again today too, going to try and resist weighing myself until friday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Impressive mate, especially when you had a week off abd a couple weekends on the p*ss.
> 
> Im being silly strict on my diet atm, not sure how long i will keep it up tho, am constantly hungry.
> 
> ...


my diet wasnt the best at all mate.....but it never is tbh lol, plenty shyte.

.....but the 1.2g test/tren/mast helped i suppose


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my diet wasnt the best at all mate.....but it never is tbh lol, plenty shyte.
> 
> .....but the 1.2g test/tren/mast helped i suppose


Mine wasnt very good at the start but decided to try and get it bang on and see how much weight i could drop, i may get a bit extra prop and start my cycle a bit early and for longer, havent decided yet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Mine wasnt very good at the start but decided to try and get it bang on and see how much weight i could drop, i may get a bit extra prop and start my cycle a bit early and for longer, havent decided yet


get the first cycle done!.....then u can move onto the more interesting compounds


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jord222 said:


> Day 3.
> 
> 250mg tab taken with breakfast.
> 
> ...


Are you taking T3 at the same time as the DNP?

If so best leaving food for at least 30mins as T3 doesn't get absorbed properly with food or vitamins


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Are you taking T3 at the same time as the DNP?
> 
> If so best leaving food for at least 30mins as T3 doesn't get absorbed properly with food or vitamins


Yes i am taking t3, i usually take my dnp and t3 when i first get up in an empty stomach, then go for some fasted cardio and then come home and have my br3akfast and supps.

Only reson i didnt do this today is i had very little energy and it is my push day at the gym later, chest shoulders and tri's so i wanted as much energy left in the tank for this as possible


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm on day 7 today of 250mg a day and 75mcg T3.

Dropped 7lb so far

Sides been easy enought to deal with other than sleeping being disturbed with sweats.

Only 7 more days to go though


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I'm on day 7 today of 250mg a day and 75mcg T3.
> 
> Dropped 7lb so far
> 
> ...


Nice result so fat mate, am sure you will be carrying a few lbs water too, my weigh in will be friday, cant wait


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing myself about 3-4 after I stop when water comes off and I carb up.

Didn't have much to lose anyway so hoping to be about 10%


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

My target is 10kg in 4 weeks, might sound a lot but i think with how strict my diet is and all the cardio im doing i think it is possible.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Back from the gym, did chest, shoulders and tri's, strength was down a bit but not as much as expected, id say it was down around 10% max.

Stamina was down quite a bit tho and sweat was running down my face haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Back from the gym, did chest, shoulders and tri's, strength was down a bit but not as much as expected, id say it was down around 10% max.
> 
> Stamina was down quite a bit tho and sweat was running down my face haha


Get the sesh posted.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Get the sesh posted.


Did rotator cuff warm-ups

18x10kg x2 flat db bench (always warm up on db's before bb)

12x40kg, 10x60kg, 10x80kg decline bb bench

12x10kg, 10x15kg, 10x22.5kg incline db flys

18xempty bar, 10x20kg, 10x50kg smith shoulder press

18x5kg, 12x7.5kg, 12x10kg frontal db raises

18x30kg, 12x50kg, 10x80kg cable straight bar tri pushdowns

12x5kg, 12x7.5kg, 12x10kg db tri kickbacks


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 4.

Took 250mg dnp and t3 this morning.

No cardio today tho as i have been putting up a new fence in my garden and if i did cardio before this then it would not have got done


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 5.

250mg tab taken.

Unfortunately no cardio again today due to other commitments but will be back on it tomorrow morning.

Got my leg sesh tonight which will be a killer im sure.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Subbed & good look pal


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

how did legs go? i've got them tonight and in a sweaty mess at work at the mo


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How often are you weighing yourself? Are you keeping track?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry for no replies or update yesterday but beed reduculously busy.

Legs were a bit of a struggle but went ok


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 7.

250mg tab taken.

Right its day 7 so weigh in day, i can hardly believe my eyes!

Day 1 i was 105.5kg and today on day 7 i am 100.5kg! thats 5kg lost in 7 days! i didnt think that was even possible, very happy


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How often are you weighing yourself? Are you keeping track?


Weighed myself today, 100.5kg, thats 5kg down in 7 days


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> how did legs go? i've got them tonight and in a sweaty mess at work at the mo


Was a struggle but got through ok with strength a little down and leaving puddles everwhere i went haha


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Its back, bi's and abs tonight 

Well 5kg loss in 7 days, i think my 10kg in 4 weeks target should be very achievable


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> Weighed myself today, 100.5kg, thats 5kg down in 7 days


Did you carb deplete before you started? You can lose 6/7lbs just from that..

It'll be good to see how you get on in the gym tonight, do you deadlift?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Did you carb deplete before you started? You can lose 6/7lbs just from that..
> 
> It'll be good to see how you get on in the gym tonight, do you deadlift?


yes mate i carb depleted for 2 days, plus i was taking some other dnp for 3 or 4 days before i started the dhacks stuff and i weighed 105.5kg on day 1 of the dhacks dnp  dont usually deadlift asbi can never decide wether to do it on back day or leg day lol, i do rack pulls on back day tho, do fancy starting to deadlift, might work it into my routine when i start my cycle


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> yes mate i carb depleted for 2 days, plus i was taking some other dnp for 3 or 4 days before i started the dhacks stuff and i weighed 105.5kg on day 1 of the dhacks dnp  dont usually deadlift asbi can never decide wether to do it on back day or leg day lol, i do rack pulls on back day tho, do fancy starting to deadlift, might work it into my routine when i start my cycle


Ohh good stuff mate 

Do it on both! I regular deadlift on back day and stiff legged deadlift on leg day.

I stopped doing deadlifts on DNP though, before DNP I could rep 175kg for 3 and a half (couldn't lock out on the last one), last week I could only get it up to my knees for one. It p!ssed me off so much!


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Ohh good stuff mate
> 
> Do it on both! I regular deadlift on back day and stiff legged deadlift on leg day.
> 
> I stopped doing deadlifts on DNP though, before DNP I could rep 175kg for 3 and a half (couldn't lock out on the last one), last week I could only get it up to my knees for one. It p!ssed me off so much!


I sometimes do stiff leg deadlift on leg day, man the 1st time i did it i thought id ripped my hams off the bone haha.

If i were to do like you say i think i would have to change my routine round as as i currently do. . .

chest, shoulders and tri's mon

legs wed

back, bi's and abs fri

would prob change to. . .

Back, bi's and abs mon

chest, shoulders and tri's wed

legs fri.

Just thinking that regular deadlifts take it out of your legs a fair bit too so it would give a bit of extra recovery time between legs and back.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 8.

250mg tab taken and off for some fasted cardio.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

going well mate. get some pics up.....and do them weekly


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> going well mate. get some pics up.....and do them weekly


Cheers mate, was just gonna do pics week 1 and week 4 i think


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Completely agree with you mate. If you're trying to lose weight, do a 3 day split so that you have off days for cardio.

By the time you finish work, make food, do whatever you normally do, then you have to go to the gym, then do some cardio... it'll take it out of you.

Week 1 and 4 are too far apart for photos. I'd have done every 7 days but didn't think of it until day 10, so I ended up taking pics every 10 days.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 17.

Sorry for no updates for a while, fell off the wagon with the diet and then i came off dnp for a few days so i could have a good pi** up for my birthday.

Back on it today @ 500mg dnp a day.

Upped my macros to 47.5p/47.5f/5c 111g fat, 250g protein, 25g carbs.

weight today is still 100.5kg so not gained anything which is a bonus! will update daily again from now on.

Got chest, shoulders and tri's tonight


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, 500mg is so much more different than 250mg, am sooo hot today, been in shorts and a tank top all day haha


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 18.

250mg taken last night and 250mg taken this morning.

The night sweats are unbelievable, cant believe how much more i am sweating from 500mg.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stick at 500mg if it's not affecting your training.

Get as much fasted cardio done as you can, that's when I noticed the greatest, consistent weightloss.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Stick at 500mg if it's not affecting your training.
> 
> Get as much fasted cardio done as you can, that's when I noticed the greatest, consistent weightloss.


Totally agree, i did fasted cardio every morning on the 1st week and lost 5kg.

Then didnt do any on the 2nd week and lost nothing, prob wasnt just the cardio as i did not stick to my diet either but the cardio defenitely plays a big part.

I will def be trying to stick to 500mg for at least a week.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just done chest, shoulders and tri's flowed by 10mins hiit cardio as i could not get to gym last night.

Wow! that was the hardest gym session of my life!

Gonna give fasted cardio a go in the morning but after seeing how hard it was today @ 500mg i think it will be a struggle.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 19.

250mg taken before bed and 250mg taken this morning

Sleep was terrible last night, prob woke up 20 times.

Felt like i had been 10 rounds with mike tyson this morning, muscle and joint pains were terrible.

could not manage any cardio this morning, got legs at gym tonight.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Weight this morning was 97.4kg.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Day 19.
> 
> 250mg taken before bed and 250mg taken this morning
> 
> ...


this is what i was on about mate, no need to split it....take them both first thing A.M so u can sleep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

get some comparison pics up


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> get some comparison pics up


will take some when i get home :thumb:


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> get some comparison pics up


took pics last night, will get them up later today.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 20.

250mg taken last night and 250mg taken this morning.

Put spare matress on floor and slept on that last night, both me and the mrs got a much better sleep, we are not a good combo atm with me on dnp and her being 5 1/2 months pregnant haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> took pics last night, will get them up later today.





jord222 said:


> Day 20.
> 
> 250mg taken last night and 250mg taken this morning.
> 
> Put spare matress on floor and slept on that last night, both me and the mrs got a much better sleep, we are not a good combo atm with me on dnp and her being 5 1/2 months pregnant haha.


good stuff. recon ill do this next time i run it tbh


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats in 20 days with a week of coming off the diet and eating cr*p too 

But when i have been on the diet i have been on it spot on! been tracking all my macros and got exactly 1800 cals a day at 1st and now im on 500mg im getting 2100 cals.

Pretty happy l9oking at the pics tbh, cant wait to do my cut/lean bulk and get a bit more meat on my bones haha, then i will do a proper bulk cycle


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 20 pics up, wonder if i will notice any difference from these to day 26 photo's which will be my last day on dnp.


----------



## Swoleisback (Jan 19, 2013)

Great work! How much weight did you lose?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Swoleisback said:


> Great work! How much weight did you lose?


Thanks :thumb :8kgs so far, hoping to hit my target of 10kgs by wednesday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brilliant effort mate! why not keep going with the dnp?....take a week or 2 off it then get back on


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant effort mate! why not keep going with the dnp?....take a week or 2 off it then get back on


Cheers mate :thumb :I might just do that mate, may just stop wednesday so i can have a good p*ss up for my mates stag due on saturday then start it again next week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> Day 19.
> 
> 250mg taken before bed and 250mg taken this morning
> 
> ...


If I'm honest mate, I don't think DNP is for you. IMO, you're stupid for taking it at that dose, when it's giving you these side effects.

Also, taking a few days off just so you can get p!ssed? I'd leave it out and maybe have another go in future, at a lower dose, when you can fully commit to it.

Again, it's just my opinion, take it how you want to.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> If I'm honest mate, I don't think DNP is for you. IMO, you're stupid for taking it at that dose, when it's giving you these side effects.
> 
> Also, taking a few days off just so you can get p!ssed? I'd leave it out and maybe have another go in future, at a lower dose, when you can fully commit to it.
> 
> Again, it's just my opinion, take it how you want to.


if im honest mate..u dont have a fukin clue

whats ur experiance with dnp mate?...whats a good dose & for how long?

rather than jumping on the 'anti dnp' bandwaggon....why not suggest something to help with the lack of sleep/sore joints.......why not come off a few days before a p!shup so u can enjoy it?


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> If I'm honest mate, I don't think DNP is for you. IMO, you're stupid for taking it at that dose, when it's giving you these side effects.
> 
> Also, taking a few days off just so you can get p!ssed? I'd leave it out and maybe have another go in future, at a lower dose, when you can fully commit to it.
> 
> Again, it's just my opinion, take it how you want to.


appreciate what ure saying mate but sides were only bad when i first upped the dose, they arent as bad now, slit is similar to when i first started at 250mg, the longer i was on it the less the sides were.

Reguarding a pi** up, i am fully commited its just that its one of my best mates stag due's and i really cant miss it, imo i am being sensible as i am stopping for 3 days before going out, if i was irresponsible i would just go out reguardless and not stop dnp and imo that would be stupid.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> if im honest mate..u dont have a fukin clue
> 
> whats ur experiance with dnp mate?...whats a good dose & for how long?
> 
> rather than jumping on the 'anti dnp' bandwaggon....why not suggest something to help with the lack of sleep/sore joints.......why not come off a few days before a p!shup so u can enjoy it?


Implying I'm anti-DNP... :lol:

I've actually recently finished 32 days of the stuff at 250mg ED. Managed to lose 10kg at that dose, it's been 2 weeks since I came off and haven't had any kind of rebound.

Something that helped me to get some sleep was not drinking anything after 6pm and not doing it at 500mg ED. I ran it for 2 weeks at 500mg ED back in June 2012 and didn't enjoy it, lost 8kg and put it all back on after. This time, I kept the dose lower, ate better, had no real side effects and I've kept the weight off, so...



jord222 said:


> appreciate what ure saying mate but sides were only bad when i first upped the dose, they arent as bad now, slit is similar to when i first started at 250mg, the longer i was on it the less the sides were.
> 
> Reguarding a pi** up, i am fully commited its just that its one of my best mates stag due's and i really cant miss it, imo i am being sensible as i am stopping for 3 days before going out, if i was irresponsible i would just go out reguardless and not stop dnp and imo that would be stupid.


It's your call, being on DNP didn't stop me from going out at weekends, I'd have a diet coke and if anyone asked it was a vodka and coke. I can imagine what your mates will be like.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Implying I'm anti-DNP... :lol:
> 
> I've actually recently finished 32 days of the stuff at 250mg ED. Managed to lose 10kg at that dose, it's been 2 weeks since I came off and haven't had any kind of rebound.
> 
> ...


If you can go out and have diet coke then you are a better man than me haha, there is no way that i could do that on a normal night out, never mind on a stag due with my mates  the shots will be flying haha


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Implying I'm anti-DNP... :lol:
> 
> I've actually recently finished 32 days of the stuff at 250mg ED. Managed to lose 10kg at that dose, it's been 2 weeks since I came off and haven't had any kind of rebound.
> 
> ...


How do you manage to not drink anything after 6pm? i would be severely dehydrated if i did that imo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Implying I'm anti-DNP... :lol:
> 
> I've actually recently finished 32 days of the stuff at 250mg ED. Managed to lose 10kg at that dose, it's been 2 weeks since I came off and haven't had any kind of rebound.
> 
> ...


why would u rebound mate?....uv lost the fat, the only way its gonna rebound is if u dont adjust ur calories to suit ur new weight?...infact u shoula lost more by the time the water that dnp hold drained out.

so basically u ate sh!te rite threw a 2 week stint @ 500mg & are wondering why it bounced back while most likely continuing to eat shyte afterwards.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u didnt drink past 6pm :confused1: wtf. im honestly baffled at how u can say "DNP's not for you" & suggest not drinking fluids past 6pm? did u lose much muscle on ur dnp cycles mate?....i presume u train yes?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> How do you manage to not drink anything after 6pm? i would be severely dehydrated if i did that imo





JANIKvonD said:


> u didnt drink past 6pm :confused1: wtf. im honestly baffled at how u can say "DNP's not for you" & suggest not drinking fluids past 6pm? did u lose much muscle on ur dnp cycles mate?....i presume u train yes?


Prolly shoulda mentioned that I'm up at 4AM for work, I usually go to bed around 8PM, for ME PERSONALLY that was stopping fluids for 2 hours before bed.



JANIKvonD said:


> why would u rebound mate?....uv lost the fat, the only way its gonna rebound is if u dont adjust ur calories to suit ur new weight?...infact u shoula lost more by the time the water that dnp hold drained out.
> 
> so basically u ate sh!te rite threw a 2 week stint @ 500mg & are wondering why it bounced back while most likely continuing to eat shyte afterwards.


10kg in 32 days is pretty good. Especially when you consider I had no side effects like lethargy, thirst, sleep deprivation etc. 250mg a day made very little difference to me. OP has lost 8kg in 26 days and that's experiencing sides like he mentioned on the last page.

Which seems better, 10kg in 32 days with no side effects, or 8kg in 26 days with side effects?

You're jumping to conclusions here, when did I say I ate sh!te? All I said was I ate properly this time, IE counting calories. I reduced carbs this time, sort of low carb/keto type of diet and stayed very strict to it. Whereas before I just ate my usual meals with potato, rice, oats etc.

When I finished 500mg ED for 2 weeks, I continued eating my usual diet, at my usual calories, and gained a bit of fat back, could've been to do with low T3 levels from a recovering throid, who knows.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Prolly shoulda mentioned that I'm up at 4AM for work, I usually go to bed around 8PM, for ME PERSONALLY that was stopping fluids for 2 hours before bed.
> 
> 10kg in 32 days is pretty good. Especially when you consider I had no side effects like lethargy, thirst, sleep deprivation etc. 250mg a day made very little difference to me. OP has lost 8kg in 26 days and that's experiencing sides like he mentioned on the last page.
> 
> ...


It is 8kg in 20 days not 26


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> It is 8kg in 20 days not 26


Sorry man, it's been a looooong day :sad:


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 22.

250mg dnp taken last night and then this morning, didnt take any before bed thursday night or any fri morning as i was visiting grandparents and also visiting a close friend in a very hot hospital so didnt fancy everybody looking at me like i was on crack haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Prolly shoulda mentioned that I'm up at 4AM for work, I usually go to bed around 8PM, for ME PERSONALLY that was stopping fluids for 2 hours before bed.
> 
> 10kg in 32 days is pretty good. Especially when you consider I had no side effects like lethargy, thirst, sleep deprivation etc. 250mg a day made very little difference to me. OP has lost 8kg in 26 days and that's experiencing sides like he mentioned on the last page.
> 
> ...


ov course u did lol :confused1: & by the look of it u lost 8kg muscle + 2kg fat :whistling:


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 23.

250mg tab taken lat night and 500mg taken this morning.

Decided to take 500mg in the morning to try and minimise the sides at night.

Lets see how i get on today


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 24.

250mg taken last night and 500mg taken this morning.

Decided to do 750mg until wed when i finish so 250mg at night and 500mg in the mornings.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Weight today was 94.9kg so thats 10 1/2kg lost so far


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Day 24.
> 
> 250mg taken last night and 500mg taken this morning.
> 
> Decided to do 750mg until wed when i finish so 250mg at night and 500mg in the mornings.


higher than i ever took it mate, good knowing ya lol


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> higher than i ever took it mate, good knowing ya lol


Haha, it aint much worse than 500mg tbh mate, just a bit more sweaty, its my last day wednesday so only doing it until then


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Quick update, do not try 750mg, wasn't too bad yesterday but today! mg god it is brutal, am sat at home in my boxers and the sweat is just pooring off me!

its a god job im not at work!

Was sick a couple hrs ago which wasnt very pleasant. Never again


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Quick update, do not try 750mg, wasn't too bad yesterday but today! mg god it is brutal, am sat at home in my boxers and the sweat is just pooring off me!
> 
> its a god job im not at work!
> 
> Was sick a couple hrs ago which wasnt very pleasant. Never again


ffs mate pmsl, fukin told ya! my tabs were 200mg & i went upto 3 tabs a day a few times but was horrible


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I felt like crap after going up to 500mg for 3 days.

As you say first 2 days not much different and then BANG.

Can't imagine 750mg.

Next cycle I will only use 250mg for 3-4 weeks


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I felt like crap after going up to 500mg for 3 days.
> 
> As you say first 2 days not much different and then BANG.
> 
> ...


Yes mate just been laid on spare matree upstairs all day with all windows open lol, starting to ware off a little now tho


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 25.

Did not take any dnp last night, took 250mg this morning and will take another 250mg before bed.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What was the end result?

total loss? Before and after pics perhaps?


----------

